# First Experience with Grubhub. Observations, some questions.



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

The other night was the first time delivering with GH. Had a block scheduled for 8-9 but went on earlier to get a practice run or two in before block start time. Order comes in immediately, is 15 miles away and another 8 or so to get the the customer. Hard to decline your very first offer but it was enough to be worth it IMO, advance tip and bonus pay included. Figured the long delivery would be easier, have more time to get a feel for things, go over instructions with less distractions or possible stacked orders.

Order had been placed 20 min before it came in and would take another 45 min or so to complete, so assume the bonus was because too many drivers had declined it?

Everything was fine until I get near the drop off, complete cell dead zone and stupid me had a map downloaded in google maps for offline use just in case that happened but I forgot to log into it, was using it in incognito mode. Figure maps would alert me, that it stopped responding or lost signal, but no, just let me keep driving straight and looked like it was working fine. Have to pay more attention to surroundings and the map and less on the directions going forward which is how I figured out how to get there.

Took about an extra 10 minutes to find the drop off than it should have. GH app wasn't picking up my location, couldn't call/text the customer or care. Fearful they will think I went offline and drop my block and give me a warning about block abuse or worse. Not the best experience for a first order. All in all, delivery made but couldn't text or mark arrived and delivered while there because of the signal issues. Took another 10 minutes or so to find my way out of there and get a reliable signal to formally end that delivery.

Any tips for dealing with this? Do you contact care and let them know that is why you had issues, especially if on a block?

They quickly sent another order at the drop off time, the app suggests that they sent it before actually finishing the first but I didn't see anything, wonder if signal issues can cause this?

Don't know how much it matters as I passed the hourly min with the 1st order (and also 2nd order) and the "mystery" offer they sent me pushed my acceptance below requirement anyway. And even had I finished the 1st order sooner, it would not have changed anything.

Curious, what counts towards guaranteed pay and contribution, orders you finish during the block, accept or both? Does it matter if you start accepting offers ahead of block start time and finish within the block?

Thank for reading, and any replies, sorry for the length.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

GIGorJOB said:


> Curious, what counts towards guaranteed pay and contribution, orders you finish during the block, accept or both? Does it matter if you start accepting offers ahead of block start time and finish within the block?


When determining what they pay you for the guaranteed pay contribution, they use all pay that you received (delivery pay and tips) for the entire day. Whether you received the pay while on block or off block doesn't matter. So lets say that you sign up for a 2-hour block and your hourly guarantee is $12/hour. GrubHub guarantees that you will make $24 for the day. Lets say that it's really slow and you get one delivery for $6 for your entire block. Then you go offline and don't do any more deliveries that day. Guaranteed pay for the 2-hour block is $24 total and you accepted every ping and only made $6, so GrubHub pays you $18 extra to meet the $24 guarantee.

Now lets say that later in the same day you decide to go online while no blocks are available. You get a ping and do a delivery for $6. You are still guaranteed $24 for the day, but now you have made $12 on deliveries so GrubHub will only pay you $12 extra to meet the guarantee. Lets say you do another delivery for $6. You are still guaranteed $24, and GrubHub will now only pay you $6 extra to meet the guarantee. In this situation, the first $18 that you do in off-block deliveries are basically being done for no pay because GrubHub will reduce the guaranteed pay contribution by $1 for every $1 that you make.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

First off i want you to know i have about 798 gh and 1700 dd. 
Your acc ratings are meaningless . Yes with gh a better acc rating gives early access to blocks .
I am not sure of your area but here i dont even bother with blocks . I just turn the app on and slide accept orders and i get pings.
I refuse any orders that wont pay me at least 1.50 a mile and better be no less then 7 bucks ill pass .
Ok about blocks there meaningless here in my area my wife uses them and i dont . Some times i get the offer before she does .
Guarantee here on a typical day not during the c19 its 12 an hour If your acc rating is 90 %. Screw that rating i earn 20 an hour picking and choosing the best offers .


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> First off i want you to know i have about 798 gh and 1700 dd.
> Your acc ratings are meaningless . Yes with gh a better acc rating gives early access to blocks .
> I am not sure of your area but here i dont even bother with blocks . I just turn the app on and slide accept orders and i get pings.
> I refuse any orders that wont pay me at least 1.50 a mile and better be no less then 7 bucks ill pass .
> ...


U still get $7 GH offers? In havent had a single GH offer under $9 this week . I assumed $9 was the new minimum


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> U still get $7 GH offers? In havent had a single GH offer under $9 this week . I assumed $9 was the new minimum


I have not done a single gh this week .
DD gave me a 500 dollar if i do 200 deliveries in 20 days i get 500 . 
I will get this very easily . And the acc rating is not affecting this .
Stacked orders are counted as 2 or more . My first day i did 20. second 15 now im going for 10 a day i will be ahead of the game.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

GIGorJOB said:


> Order comes in immediately, is 15 miles away and another 8 or so to get the the customer


OH hells to the no. This had better been a $20+ order.

Learn your delivery area FAST. Like study google maps. I'll run 15 miles out and back for the right price, and that price is well north of $25. At some point the order will either die or GH will keep increasing the bonus until someone picks it up.

Do not, EVER worry about the hourly minimum. Pick pick and choose WISELY. I never noticed a huge difference in 'pings' on or off block. So I don't are about my program level. I do care that I maintain $25+ hour revenue, minimum $8 order, and unless its a huge payout, nothing more than 5 miles away.


----------

